# Show me your fun-weekend cars



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

As we all driving a lot, driving should be FUN activity some times. In this case looking for a FUN (manual) car to drive once week or so around $5k! It Doesn’t has to be fastest but comfort for weekend family trips ex; Benz e320, volvo s90 or audi a4 etc


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Weekend car.. hell I'm stuck driving the Uber sled everywhere... But since it's a nice ride I don't seem to mind . .now If my new wheels would show up things would be right in the world again...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> View attachment 411065


I love these in fire engine red.


----------



## Matt101980 (Mar 24, 2019)

Here's mine.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Depends on what the weekend entails. I spend almost all of my time in the land rover (which is my ubermobile). I only take the s4 out these days when I want to go faster! But both great cars, and I bought each for under $5k &#128513;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Timbrr said:


> Depends on what the weekend entails. I spend almost all of my time in the land rover (which is my ubermobile). I only take the s4 out these days when I want to go faster! But both great cars, and I bought each for under $5k &#128513;
> View attachment 411096
> View attachment 411097


Now
Uber will never track You Down !

Is Your Mechanic Rich ?

( i see you have an Audi AND a Land Rover !)


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Now
> Uber will never track You Down !
> 
> Is Your Mechanic Rich ?
> ...


Haha well I do all my own work. And I'm an Uber driver with an audi and a land rover.. So my mechanic is quite Umm.. Not rich?

Weirdly though the land rover has consistently proven to be more reliable than the audi. Not what I would have expected at all.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Meet Sally.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 411107
> Meet Sally.


Ohhh a beetle! &#128540;


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

I would take this in heartbeat but price

https://www.autolist.com/mercedes+benz-300+class#vin=WDBEA26D6NB646405


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

If I had the fun car I wanted I would be kicked off the Uber platform for my driving record. No sense in having a fast car if yo don't drive it fast.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

...


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> View attachment 411065


Beautiful DeSoto.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

2starDriver said:


> As we all driving a lot, driving should be FUN activity some times. In this case looking for a FUN (manual) car to drive once week or so around $5k! It Doesn't has to be fastest but comfort for weekend family trips ex; Benz e320, volvo s90 or audi a4 etc


I prefer riding my new MP3 500cc bike.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

1991 Miata These days I drive it less than 500 miles per year. Yes, it’s a 5 speed stick.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I was an Uber driver, so can't afford another car besides a Hot Wheels.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> View attachment 411065


Barrett-Jackson, Phoenix 2018? :wink:


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

The local Land Rover dealership here has a course you can test drive on. The thing is sick. You can be at 45 degree angles aideways, then it shows you balancing points. So sick!


----------



## Ant with ten lives. (Sep 9, 2019)

Great on dirt road. Garage kept never seen rain or snow. Only use mobile 1 synthetic


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Syn said:


> Beautiful DeSoto.


Mine looks like that one. Oddly enough, I have photographs of mine only on film and right now I do not know where they are. The car is in Massachusetts.



Older Chauffeur said:


> Barrett-Jackson, Phoenix 2018?


That photograph may have been taken in Phoenix in 2018, I do not know. Mine looks like that one. I have photographs of mine only on film.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> The local Land Rover dealership here has a course you can test drive on. The thing is sick. You can be at 45 degree angles aideways, then it shows you balancing points. So sick!


There's a couple of "land rover experience" courses. They are actually quite extensive and teach you a lot. The instructors know what they're doing. I know people who've done it but haven't gotten to myself. 
But I can tell you for sure, being at a 45° angle on the side of a mountain in a three ton truck takes your breath away. Even when you know your truck can handle it and it's all good. At least for me, my brain has a lot of trouble getting over the we're going to fall over feeling!


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Timbrr said:


> There's a couple of "land rover experience" courses. They are actually quite extensive and teach you a lot. The instructors know what they're doing. I know people who've done it but haven't gotten to myself.
> But I can tell you for sure, being at a 45° angle on the side of a mountain in a three ton truck takes your breath away. Even when you know your truck can handle it and it's all good. At least for me, my brain has a lot of trouble getting over the we're going to fall over feeling!


Its a great experience. If you ever get a chance. DO IT! I recommend it to anyone, Its an awesome rush seeing what your are doing.

Yes there people are great at there jobs. Never even a concern as your doing it.

Nor can i even come close to owning something like that. Have friends who work it.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Its a great experience. If you ever get a chance. DO IT! I recommend it to anyone, Its an awesome rush seeing what your are doing.
> 
> Yes there people are great at there jobs. Never even a concern as your doing it.
> 
> Nor can i even come close to owning something like that. Have friends who work it.


If I ever do, I would have to go to England and do it at the Solihull plant. Just seems right &#128512;



Ant with ten lives. said:


> View attachment 411323
> 
> 
> Great on dirt road. Garage kept never seen rain or snow. Only use mobile 1 synthetic


New tires and timing chains recently replaced?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

The one here takes a lot of time and patience. But totally worth the experience! Trucking over boulders and snow covered roads at unbelievable angles. Again i had a friend doing it with me though. 

So i got to do it comfortably. But made it through the journey. So cool how its even possible. But I did it safe. 

For sure you can role over on your hood. Face down arse up.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Mine looks like that one. Oddly enough, I have photographs of mine only on film and right now I do not know where they are. The car is in Massachusetts.
> 
> That photograph may have been taken in Phoenix in 2018, I do not know. Mine looks like that one. I have photographs of mine only on film.


The one in the picture sold for about $126,000; one of 300 built with the dual quad carbs and a hemi; 82,000 miles.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> The one in the picture sold for about $126,000; one of 300 built with the dual quad carbs and a hemi; 82,000 miles.


DAMN! That is a pile of potatoes for that thing. I am assuming frame-off and all that good stuff. Still, eighty two thousand miles after sixty one years is pretty good.

Do you know if it is totally original, or did they go to electronic ignition? In some cases, you can go to electronic and set back the spark and it will run, but, it does run hot, has less power and will REALLY drink gasolene. That thing drinks gasolene as it is. If you hit the kickdown on it, you can watch the needle on the fuel gauge move. I would not think that such a conversion would work well on that engine, though. Further, you do not want an old Chrysler to run hot, as the transmission cooling is less efficient and those old Powerflite transmissions HATED heat. It was a real butt kicker in its day and even into the early 1990s, when some of these builders came out with these street legal eight hundred, nine hundred and thousand horse buggies.

One thing about those old Chrysler hemis was that when they were on, LOOK OUT! When they were even the slightest bit off, however, you could push a Greyhound in reverse faster than those things would go.

Mine has dual quads, but, my numbers do not match I bought mine as a basket case when I was still in high school. Mine might have dual quads because I bought the manifold and carburettors at a speed shop. I can not remember, now.

Old Chryslers are the WORST for back parts. All that I can state is THANK GOODNESS FOR THE INTERNET! It used to be Hemmings and J.C. Whitney. Despite that, you could get parts that worked in the drive train in speed shops because of that engine: 345/345. In fact, you could improve on the transmission with speed shop parts. I never converted mine to electronic ignition: it STILL has dual points. Try tuning a Chrysler with dual points.

It makes you wish that Ol' Walter had put the window in the distributor as did GM. You could gap the points on a GM while it was running. Of course, you had better wrap a rag around that Allen wrench when you did that.

It is a shame that octane booster is the only option for that thing. That stuff fouls the dickens out of your plugs and makes the points pit. You can mix aviation gasolene with unleaded regular 3:1, as well, if you can find an airfield that will sell you a jerrican full of it.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

2starDriver said:


> As we all driving a lot, driving should be FUN activity some times. In this case looking for a FUN (manual) car to drive once week or so around $5k! It Doesn't has to be fastest but comfort for weekend family trips ex; Benz e320, volvo s90 or audi a4 etc


So we have a few posts here, but you have yet to say what type of fun you wish to have. $5,000 is a limiting # but there re tons of great cars that can fit. He!! You can get a decent sporty Miata for that.

What are your other parameters? Car shows? Weekend cruise to the coast? Autocross? Old Wranglers are fun and go anywhere!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> So we have a few posts here, but you have yet to say what type of fun you wish to have. $5,000 is a limiting # but there re tons of great cars that can fit. He!! You can get a decent sporty Miata for that.
> 
> What are your other parameters? Car shows? Weekend cruise to the coast? Autocross? Old Wranglers are fun and go anywhere!


As I mentioned in my post something roomy and family car for short weekend trips. Max 2 hours driving one way. Manual trans and v6 preferred. If family is involved miata definitely isn't suitable for the occasion. An example : 
https://www.autolist.com/audi-a4#vin=WAULT68E15A049486&dialog=true


----------



## Matt101980 (Mar 24, 2019)

2starDriver said:


> As I mentioned in my post something roomy and family car for short weekend trips. Max 2 hours driving one way. Manual trans and v6 preferred. If family is involved miata definitely isn't suitable for the occasion. An example :
> https://www.autolist.com/audi-a4#vin=WAULT68E15A049486&dialog=true


After having many Audi's I can say that if you buy a older one your guaranteed to be fixing it basically all the time.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Matt101980 said:


> After having many Audi's I can say that if you buy a older one your guaranteed to be fixing it basically all the time.


He's right. I've replaced parts of my s4's front suspension so many times that I can now literally replace the entire suspension on both sides in my driveway in less than an hour. I still stand by it being a great car though. It's just a bit fragile &#128521;


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Upper: 2015 LS 460L (owned)
Lower: 2019 Baby LS (ES 350; financed; my sister's car but each of us paid $10k down).












oldfart said:


> View attachment 411538
> View attachment 411539


Which year is this RR? Is this the Phantom?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> DAMN! That is a pile of potatoes for that thing. I am assuming frame-off and all that good stuff. Still, eighty two thousand miles after sixty one years is pretty good.
> 
> Do you know if it is totally original, or did they go to electronic ignition? In some cases, you can go to electronic and set back the spark and it will run, but, it does run hot, has less power and will REALLY drink gasolene. That thing drinks gasolene as it is. If you hit the kickdown on it, you can watch the needle on the fuel gauge move. I would not think that such a conversion would work well on that engine, though. Further, you do not want an old Chrysler to run hot, as the transmission cooling is less efficient and those old Powerflite transmissions HATED heat. It was a real butt kicker in its day and even into the early 1990s, when some of these builders came out with these street legal eight hundred, nine hundred and thousand horse buggies.
> 
> ...


Here's a link to the auction house description. Doesn't give a whole lot of info.
https://www.barrett-jackson.com/Events/Event/Details/1957-DESOTO-ADVENTURER-CONVERTIBLE-212638You describe well some of the problems keeping older cars running good while keeping them as original at the same time.
A pal in high school convinced his mom that she needed a high-powered Dodge with what I believe was a similar power train, but in a top-of-the-line four door sedan. Boy, would that thing scoot! :laugh: We're in our mid seventies now, and he's still a hotrodder at heart, driving a T-bucket roadster he built himself. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Which year is this RR? Is this the Phantom?


is titled as a 1950 Silver Dawn.

But it has a Chevrolet engine and transmission


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Matt101980 said:


> After having many Audi's I can say that if you buy a older one your guaranteed to be fixing it basically all the time.


What if its not my daily drive? How often it'll break down if I drive 100 miles a week?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

My fun weekend pair.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

If you can swing a few more grand










https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/787788323/overview/

I had an 06 and driving it was a blast. I'd personally go for the LS2 (400 HP vs 350) and the 18's


----------

